# Sometimes a Harsh word is what is needed



## olchevy (Oct 22, 2010)

This is one of the stories told by our preacher on occasion, and I feel it really explains why sometimes we have to be harsh and straight forward with people when it comes to God.

Now I have heard him say this a few times so don't quote me on it if I missed one or two details. But I really liked it.



He said years back when the church I now go to was just a small church, they started getting packed with people. So much that people Couldn't get in....Our preacher now was the preacher then also. He fought and fought with the people of the church trying to enlarge it, to make it bigger so more people could come in and possibly come to God....All the people there kept fighting him about it, they wanted their small church to stay small.....He had tried his best till , he said it was like God had told him what to do! 


The next morning when people started to arrive to church their mouths dropped as they drove past the Churches main sign out front. In the big section normally used to say church times or for events said the following.

"GO TO Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, WERE FULL!!"

That is what it took for the people to realize the severity of it. That evening the church started looking for plans for their new church.

And now our church is still one of the fastest growing churches, on average we have 10-12 people come to know Christ EVERY service, because people like the church and bring their friends that normally don't like churches....

Oh in case you are wondering now The logo, and what is on the sign out front of our church is now

" The perfect place, for people who aren't"

Sometimes we must say things in a rash, straight forward, sometimes seemingly hurt full way, to get the point across.....

And on a complete side note It is 2am as I am typing this and there is an owl sitting on a tree outside my window right now and he is REALLY loud.


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't understand how any Christian could say I want my church to stay small.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 22, 2010)

olchevy said:


> Sometimes we must say things in a rash, straight forward, sometimes seemingly hurt full way, to get the point across.....



Amen.Thanks for the post!!!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re:*

Appreciate it.  Sometimes sayin' what folks don't want to hear it just what we need.


----------



## apoint (Oct 22, 2010)

God can get your attention in terms far worse than words. So lets use strong words in loving way.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 22, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Appreciate it.  Sometimes sayin' what folks don't want to hear it just what we need.



(Proverbs 27:5)Open rebuke is better than secret love.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2010)

olchevy said:


> And on a complete side note It is 2am as I am typing this and there is an owl sitting on a tree outside my window right now and he is REALLY loud.


 
Sorry for the derailment, but you can send him over our way. My wife and I love to wake to thier calls.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 22, 2010)

Our words always need to be measured, but sometimes things just need to be said.
Sometimes, a good Godly chewin out is in order.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 22, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Appreciate it.  Sometimes sayin' what folks don't want to hear it just what we need.



Amen, I'M  fAMOUS FOR THAT, lol


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

Some of the most loving words ever spoken to me have been
pointed and non-compromising.


----------

